# OMG!! Five-piece powered EV (Electro Voice) system w/ sub DIRT CHEAP!!!



## spanyerd (Jan 4, 2010)

People are lining up for the slaughter. They're bidding on the eBay auction posted in the "Pro Audio Equipment", "Monitors & Speakers" section thinking that's what they're bidding on - a used, all powered pro EV system with 4 monitors and a sub. With less than 12 hours left, there's been 28 bids so far and it's at $305 + $100 for shipping. IT'S A TRUE ELECTRO VOICE 5-PIECE POWERED SYSTEM....Sounds great right?

WRONG!

It's a mini 4.1 multimedia system that's in stock at a reputable online store for $71.45 new, shipped! Cool system. I just bought one while the gettin' was good. You should too because it's EV and has a rep for being the baddest little multimedia system ever! lol... They really do look great though and the specs are definitely mean.

The eBay link...
Electro Voice EV Speakers EV Sonic Xs Speakers EV SubWoofer | eBay

The link to where it's in-stock brand new and ready to ship for less than 1/4 of that current auction price...
Ev Sonicxs 4.1 Multimedia 5 Speaker System - 808573, Accessories at Sportsman's Guide

I can't wait to see what price the auction closes at including shipping. $1000? More? HOLT CRAP this is gonna be good!

Others on eBay are selling them also, but they're not as well versed in "marketing" as the other guy and are losing $ hand over fist selling 6 of them for "only" $113.95 each shipped (feeling the pinch of the crappy economy, I guess lol)...
EV ELECTRO VOICE XS 4.1 PC MULTIMEDIA SPEAKER SYSTEM | eBay


----------

